# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Portal für Schneehöhen, Prognosen & Lawinengefahr

## Joker

Hallo zusammen,

kennt einer von Euch gute Seiten rund ums Thema Neuschnee, also z.B. mit Niederschlagshistorie, grafischer Schneehöhe etc.?

Danke

----------


## DH-Rooky

Das findest auf der Seite des jeweiligen lokalen Lawinenwarndienstes.z.B. www.lawinenwarndienst-bayern.deNeuschneeprognose fürs Alpengebiet auf www.powderguide.com

----------


## georg

www.lawine.at

----------

